# Magic Chef RB19KN-4A/AG64A Defrost Heater



## srt842 (Aug 28, 2009)

Hi,

Does anyone know how to get to the Magic Chef RB19KN-4A/AG64A Defrost Heater? I suspect it's under the bottom freezer panel, but how do you get it out?

Thanks,
srt842


----------



## srt842 (Aug 29, 2009)

On a sidenote, what does a Divider Heater do?


----------



## woodchuck (Aug 31, 2009)

Post the model number of your fridge here to look up diagrams etc. 
Parts & Accessories | Shop & Find Lawn & Garden, Appliance Parts at Sears PartsDirect | SearsPartsDirect.com


----------



## srt842 (Sep 1, 2009)

Yeah, thanks Woodchuck! I've already been there, but looking for help getting to the primary heater. Not sure how to get to it to remove it.


----------

